# compatible cutler-hammer circuit breakers



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you not have access to cutler hammer CH breakers?


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah that sounds like a current breaker.... (no pun intended)


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cutler Hammer type CH replaces type CH.

I hope you're not upping the size because the 20 is tripping....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> I hope you're not upping the size because the 20 is tripping....


What the hell else would you do? Don't you know anything???


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> *What the hell else would you do?* Don't you know anything???


Hire an electrician?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> What the hell else would you do? Don't you know anything???


 No.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hire an electrician?


Anyone could put a bigger breaker in, it's easy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Anyone could put a bigger breaker in, it's easy.


True, I was thinking of an actual fix.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you are changing it to a larger one because it keeps tripping....

...they make a CH single pole 50 amp. Go big or go home.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

matt1124 said:


> If you are changing it to a larger one because it keeps tripping....
> 
> ...they make a CH single pole 50 amp. Go big or go home.


Why do you even need breakers? Just tap the bussbar with a lug, better yet solder that sucker directly!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Why do you even need breakers? Just tap the bussbar with a lug, better yet solder that sucker directly!


You using those new AFCI lugs I hope!:shifty:


----------

